# Canada's antiterrorism efforts



## Instal (Nov 4, 2007)

We may not have a large military but there are other ways to skin a cat!

Warning: Adult content
Eye On The World: CANADA DEALS WITH CURRENCY COUNTERFEITING THREATS


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2007)




----------

